# Overstock Sale Oriental Trading



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

The groundbreaker listed online is still $21.95. I hope that catalog shows up in my mailbox soon! 

boo


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Call for one! 1-800-228-2269 is the number on mine. It has Raggedy Ann and Andy dolls on the front and says "Save over 60% Overstock sale."


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Also there is a Key Code of HA0615482 that is good for another week or so that is: If you spend $100 you get 20% off and Free Shipping!


----------

